# Complete suspension package



## fat bastard GTO (Nov 7, 2009)

Does anyone other than Pedders offer a complete suspension package. I am looking at the Pedders street II package and wanted to see if there is anything else comparable.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Define "complete" . I mixed and matched my suspension. It includes a Harrop diff cover which is much better than the insert everyone else sells and is 10x as much. I'm around $2,300 in my suspension and that was with shopping around and taking advantage of sales so you can spend a lot. You need to state what goals you have for the car (dragging, autocross, ride quality, budget?) and maybe I can suggest a few places to start


----------



## fat bastard GTO (Nov 7, 2009)

I was content with the stock suspension except that I have an inner tire wear problem. Front tires are wearing along the inner inch of the tread pattern all the way down to the steel belts. The rest of the tires still have 10,000 miles of tread left. 

I know you can replace the strut tower bushings and one of the arm bearings and bushing. But as I started research everyone was telling me if you are going to do this you may as well change the struts and the rest of the bushings and the differential mount. So what started as a couple of hundred dollar fix turned into a couple of thousand dollar fix. 

I hear the pedders system is awesome but expensive and wanted to know what the options are. I know very little about cars. I need to do this pretty soon before one of the bad tires blows. I have the Summitomo HTR's in my garage I just want to do the suspension before I mount them. 

I drive the car about 25,000 miles per year and want a reasonable ride, cure the tire wear issue, and while I am at it upgrade the existing suspension.


----------



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

fat bastard GTO said:


> I was content with the stock suspension except that I have an inner tire wear problem. Front tires are wearing along the inner inch of the tread pattern all the way down to the steel belts. The rest of the tires still have 10,000 miles of tread left.
> 
> I know you can replace the strut tower bushings and one of the arm bearings and bushing. But as I started research everyone was telling me if you are going to do this you may as well change the struts and the rest of the bushings and the differential mount. So what started as a couple of hundred dollar fix turned into a couple of thousand dollar fix.
> 
> ...


Here are a couple of our most popular systems. 

GTO eXTREME Xa STREET PACKAGE	
MERLIN STORE P/N IS GTO Street Xa	
2/5/09	"This package comebines our eXtreme Xa with our Street 1 Package. This will give you lots of flexibiltiy in height and performance. Soften it when momma is in the car, crank her up with you put the driving gloves on It is recommended that you replace bolts 92138396 and 92038482. 

"	
P/N	PEDDERS PART DESCRIPTION PRICE 
160033	Extreme XA Coil Over Kit Including Sway Bar double Ball Jointed End Link Upgrade with 7kg/mm Front and 7Kg/mm Rear Coil Rates $1,584.99 
4658	GTO Sports Ryder Tower Bar. $204.97 
EP1157	GTO Diff Mount Insert $61.72 
EP1145	GTO X Member Urethane Bush $164.28 
EP9166	GTO Urethane Front Radius rod bushings and caster adjusters $252.39 
Pedders Parts Total $2,268.35 
TTY BOLTS AND NUTS 
PDUSAEP1157	GTO TTY Bolt/Washer Kit for EP1157 Replaces Part # 92138390 Diff Insert $17.20 
PDUSA5409	Pont GTO 5409 Replacement Front Radius Rod Nut. Gm P/N 11076363 $3.99 
PDUSA5409	Pont GTO 5409 Replacement Front Radius Rod Nut. Gm P/N 11076363 $3.99 
TOTAL FOR TTY BOLTS $25.18 
PARTS TOTAL $2,293.53 
PEDDERS SYSTEM DISCOUNT $344.03 
DISCOUNTED PARTS TOTAL $1,949.50 

2/22/10 GTO STREET II NO DROP	
MERLIN STORE P/N GTO STREET II	
"Improved brake pedal response & feel, reduces rear wheel tramp, improves vehicle control with virtually no loss in ride quality. Progressive rate springs are 40% firmer at full compression, dramatic improvement in overall vehicle control with NO drop. The Pedders Street II reduce body lean and roll. There is a dramatic decrease in forward weight transfer under deceleration and braking. The structural integrity of the GTO design and the Pedders Street II suspension raise the GTO to a level handling and performance of cars that cost tens of thousands of dollar more but lack the heart of the LS1 or LS2 under the hood. Like to drive? Drive this! It is recommended that you replace bolts 92138396 and 92038482. PLEASE NOTE THAT FRONT AND REAR COILS CAN BE SUBSTITUTED FOR OTHERS LISTED

"	
P/N	PARTS DESCRIPTION PRICE 
2142L	GTO SR Front Coil standard height 0" Drop SCCA T2 Legal Left side $92.30 
2142R	GTO SR Front Coil standard height 0" Drop SCCA T2 Legal Right Side $92.30 
9433L	GTO GSR II Strut Requires Use of 424211 End Link $204.97 
9433R	GTO GSR II Strut Requires Use of 424210 End Link $204.97 
424210	GTO Double Ball Endlink RIGHT for use with the 9433R or E9433R $67.52 
424211	GTO Double Ball Endlink LEFT for use with the 9433L or E9433L $67.52 
4358	GTO Bump Stop Front Requires 2 packages $36.12 
4358	GTO Bump Stop Front Requires 2 packages $36.12 
5030	GTO Strut Bearing. $38.57 
5030	GTO Strut Bearing. $38.57 
5851	GTO eXtreme Strut Mount $42.99 
5851	GTO eXtreme Strut Mount $42.99 
4658	GTO Sports Ryder Tower Bar. $204.97 
EP9166	GTO Urethane Front Radius rod bushings and caster adjusters $252.39 
EP1145	GTO X Member Urethane Bush $164.28 
EP1157	GTO Diff Mount Insert $61.72 
7643	GTO Rear Coil 0" Drop SCCA T2 Legal $113.31 
7643	GTO Rear Coil 0" Drop SCCA T2 Legal $113.31 
9195	GTO GSR Big Bore Performance Rear Shocks $131.76 
9195	GTO GSR Big Bore Performance Rear Shocks $131.76 
PDUSAEP1157	GTO TTY Bolt/Washer Kit for EP1157 Replaces Part # 92138390 Diff Insert $17.20 
PDUSA5409	Pont GTO 5409 Replacement Front Radius Rod Nut. Gm P/N 11076363 $3.99 
PDUSA5409	Pont GTO 5409 Replacement Front Radius Rod Nut. Gm P/N 11076363 $3.99 
PARTS SUBTOTAL $2,163.62 

PEDDERS SYSTEM DISCOUNT $324.54 
DISCOUNTED MENU PARTS TOTAL $1,839.08 

What is your budget? These systems will totally transform your GTO!!

mike
dms


----------

